# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2020 às 00:38)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2020 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

Março começa com chuva por  vezes forte, como aconteceu há minutos, sigo com *14.6 mm* acumulados.

12.5ºc actuais, vento WSW 16 Km/h e 93% HR.
O ano hidrológico já ultrapassa os 1000 mm com *1002,3 mm *desde 01/10/2019


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2020 às 10:45)

*42.7mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2020 às 15:27)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma manhã praticamente em seco, o dia começa novamente a escurecer com a rápida aproximação do que aparenta ser outra boa recarga...





O dia segue com 14,99 mm acumulados e 13,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2020 às 16:00)

Já chove 
15,24 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Mar 2020 às 16:35)

Boa tarde, 
Começou a chover com "vontade", chove moderado. 
Mar agitado, visto do meu corpo de bombeiros. 
Bom resto de domingo e boa semana.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2020 às 16:37)

Tarde de inverno, chove bem, de forma contínua, *16.6 mm* e a contar


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2020 às 17:12)

*20.8 mm*, tarde de chuva persistente, por vezes bastante intensa.

11.6ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2020 às 18:31)

Boa tarde 
Primeiro dia de março com chuva 
Acumulados de 30,6 mm
13,8°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (1 Mar 2020 às 18:46)

Fim de tarde/início de noite invernal! Chove de forma moderada e persistente.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2020 às 18:52)

Atingidos agora os *30 mm*, chove bem e puxada a vento 

14.2ºc.


----------



## jonas (1 Mar 2020 às 18:56)

Chove bem por cá


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2020 às 19:08)

Boas,
Por cá lá vai continuando a cair... 31,75 mm acumulados.
Vai soprando um ventinho bem frio; 14,6ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Mar 2020 às 19:37)

Boa noite,

Tem chovido bem estas últimas horas. A temperatura desceu certinho a partir do meio da tarde, chegou aos 11°C por volta das 19h15 e agora está subir e vai nos 11,5°C.
O acumulado vai em 34,2mm


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2020 às 19:38)

Vento com rajadas fortes
Chuva 
Acumulados de 32,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2020 às 20:33)

*35.4 mm*, continua a chover, vento com rajadas fortes de WSW.


----------



## RamalhoMR (1 Mar 2020 às 20:38)

Boa noite.
Por Gualtar as coisas começaram a agravar.
Chuva persistente e vento. Notou se o seu aumento ha coisa de 1 hora.
A noite promete ser complicada. E que a luz nao volte a ir abaixo como da ultima.vez

Abraço!


----------



## Outubro.Vermelho (1 Mar 2020 às 20:46)

Muita água acumulada junto ao continente (antigo carrefour - Braga), na ligação à variante em direção ao Porto. Na variante muitos lençóis de água. Na viagem para Gaia, muita chuva e persistente, com algum vento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Mar 2020 às 21:43)

Pessoal o aviso laranja das 21h até às 3h?!
O grosso da precipitação ainda vem ?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 22:00)

Certas zonas da Galiza já têm acumulados superiores a 50 mm.  
Belo dia de chuva pelo noroeste da Península!  


Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoal o aviso laranja das 21h até às 3h?!
> O grosso da precipitação ainda vem ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Diria que sim... Aliás, até dá para ver no satélite a zona mais "escura". 
Neste momento a zona do Porto está numa "calmaria", mas não será por muito tempo. Deverá voltar a chover nas próximas horas.


----------



## Hawk (1 Mar 2020 às 22:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoal o aviso laranja das 21h até às 3h?!
> O grosso da precipitação ainda vem ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Eventualmente o pós-frontal com células isoladas? O radar não mostra nada para já.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Mar 2020 às 22:24)

Hawk disse:


> Eventualmente o pós-frontal com células isoladas? O radar não mostra nada para já.


Pq tem chovido de forma bastante intensa e persistente até a data de isto não é aviso laranja nem imagino o que virá.
Às ruas estão autênticos rios.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2020 às 22:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pq tem chovido de forma bastante intensa e persistente até a data de isto não é aviso laranja nem imagino o que virá.
> Às ruas estão autênticos rios.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Segundo as previsões, a altura "mais crítica" da precipitação já passou e pelo satélite não vejo nada de especial, portanto penso que o aviso laranja não se vai justificar. Devia ter sido emitido mais cedo.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2020 às 22:44)

*75.7mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPESSE3


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2020 às 23:52)

Boa noite.

A chuva durante a madrugada teve períodos de intensidade moderada, acalmando pela manhã.
Ao fim da tarde regressou em força.
Agora pela noite a chuva mantêm-se moderada, com algumas acalmias.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *58,9 mm*.
O *acumulado do ano hidrológico* está agora nos *1707,1 mm*. Nada mau!
O vento tem soprado por vezes forte, com rajadas muito fortes.
Há por aí quedas de árvores.

*Vmax: 43,6 km\h (22.02h)
Rajmax: 63,7 km\h (20.13h)

Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## RamalhoMR (2 Mar 2020 às 00:13)

Toda a zona do Bom Jesus ficou as escuras temporariamente (flash verde ocorreu tambem).
Chuva acalmou o vento piorou.

Edit. Tudo as escuras novamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mar 2020 às 01:22)

Boas,


bruta intempérie que se abate por aqui. Rajadas incríveis por vezes com chuva forte. Nem sei como é que a luz ainda não se foi. 


São visíveis vários power flash's (flash's esverdeados), tal como se viu na Elsa. Não esperava tanto.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2020 às 01:24)

Eu estou em casa, vivo num apartamento e as portas estão a bater dentro de casa com o vento forte. Muito vento por Espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2020 às 01:29)

Não admira - o gradiente de pressão é gigantesco entre o extremo Norte e o Sul do País, só para exemplificar, estamos com 1000 hPa em Viana, 1005 no Porto, 1013 em Lisboa e 1018 em Sagres. São 18 hPa do Sul ao Norte!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2020 às 07:15)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem terminou com um *acumulado* de *61,0 mm*.
Esta madrugada tivemos vento forte às primeiras horas. Agora já acalmou, sendo fraco a moderado.
Os aguaceiros sucederam-se, um ou outro de maior intensidade.
O *acumulado* desta madrugada está nos nos *14,7 mm*.

*Tactual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## guimeixen (2 Mar 2020 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

O acumulado ontem ficou nos 48,7mm e hoje vai nos 6,8mm. Muito vento de madrugada e também agora à passagem deste aguaceiro forte com granizo. Fez subir o acumulado em 2,4mm.
A temperatura desceu bem durante a passagem do aguaceiro, estava nos 11,6ºC e agora está nos 9,0ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2020 às 17:01)

Wall cloud a Oeste de Miramar-espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2020 às 18:54)

Boa tarde 
Madrugada de vento e alguma chuva 
Vento foi uma constante
Acumulados de 1,7 mm
Máxima de 14,4°C
Atual de 11,2°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2020 às 12:14)

Dia de chuva por cá. 
Agora chove fraco a moderado com vento fraco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2020 às 12:16)

Chove sem parar puxada a vento...
Que tempo tristonho!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2020 às 22:42)

No Norte o dia de hoje foi mais um dia de chuva. Os acumulados foram muito mais expressivos no Alto Minho e, do outro lado do Minho, em Pontevedra. 

A estação NETATMO de Castanheira, em Paredes de Coura, acumulou 38,4 mm.  

Rebordelo, em Pontevedra, acumulou 60,2 mm hoje. Foi a estação mais chuvosa da Península Ibérica hoje.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2020 às 22:55)

Boa noite 
Dia nublado e com chuvisco ou chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 4,1 mm
Máxima de 14,4°C
Atual de 13,9°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (4 Mar 2020 às 00:00)

Boa noite.
Mais um dia de chuva: 44.2 mm acumulados.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2020 às 15:07)

Chuva forte agora à 1 minuto em Espinho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2020 às 20:02)

Boa noite.

Por aqui ontem foi um dia de bastante chuva, com um *acumulado* de *49,5 mm*.
Hoje a chuva tem sido fraca em geral, com maior intensidade agora com o cair da noite.
O *acumulado* está nos *12,7 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* já é interessante: *138,9 mm*.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado.
Muita humidade no ar, tudo saturado no que se refere às terras.

*Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## ampa62 (5 Mar 2020 às 09:39)

Bom dia.
Depois de um dia de pouca chuva, mais uma noite bem regada e ventosa com 43 mm acumulados até ao momento. 
Temperatura: 10.4ºC e 95%HR.
Até ao momento sigo com 143 mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2020 às 11:27)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a noite trouxe de novo bastante chuva e vento forte.
Neste momento temos aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
O *acumulado até às 7h* estava nos *26,4 mm*.


O *pluviómetro* deixou-me ficar mal..*.antes das 7h deixou de enviar dados*. Irei perder alguns dados.
Há bocado abri-o e deparei-me com um imenso ninho de bichas-cadela. Tudo sujo, muitos "animaizinhos" a viver ali. Em dezembro fiz a manutenção e passado este tempo nunca pensei ter ali uma colónia. Ao menos as conchas estão limpas.
Lavei o mesmo, limpei, um bocado de wd40 (tem propriedades di-eléctricas o que favorece a eliminação da humidade). Espero que volte à vida...senão é mais um que tem de dar lugar a outro - se ainda houver no mercado. 

*Tactual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2020 às 17:01)

As zonas que têm sido mais afetadas por este rio atmosférico têm sido as do Alto Minho e a Galiza, tanto que as frentes de maior intensidade têm entrado todas a norte do Lima.  

Esta estação na Ilha de Arousa registou nestes últimos 5 dias 254 mm, bem acima da média de fevereiro.  
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAILLA2/graph/2020-03-31/2020-03-31/monthly/

Já esta estação em Braga apenas registou 106 mm. 
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVRZEA1/graph/2020-03-5/2020-03-5/monthly/

Suponho que hajam locais no Alto Minho com acumulados superiores a 200 mm. O problema foi o dia 3, já que nesse dia praticamente toda a instabilidade passou do lado de lá da fronteira, e o Alto Minho levou com o rabo da tormenta.


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2020 às 18:37)

Boa tarde,

por aqui *15.8 mm* acumulados hoje, há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro curto.

Está fresco com 11.8ºc,  vento moderado de NW e 84% HR.

Março segue com *71,7 mm, *não está mal para apenas 5 dias


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2020 às 18:56)

Boa noite.

Vejo aqui diferenças consideráveis.
O litoral mais litoral do Douro Litoral apresenta nos últimos dias valores de precipitação bons mas distantes dos registados aqui na zona intermédia do distrito, onde estações oficiais e amadoras apresentam valores interessantes.
Uma nota para a estação do aeroporto-Pedras Rubras: acho os valores um pouco inflacionados em relação a outras estações por perto. Parece-me que carece de uma limpeza o udómetro. Terá pó acumulado?
Já o Alto Minho, zona intermédia, apresenta valores respeitáveis para um mês de março.

Aqui em casa, depois de recuperado o pluviómetro, tenho um *acumulado diário* de *30,9 mm*.
O *mensal* está nos *169,8 mm* e o *acumulado do ano hidrológico* passou dos 1800 mm: *1817,8 mm*. Nada mau!

Fiz uma comparação entre o udómetro e o pluviómetro de ontem para hoje: 32,0 mm vs 32,6 mm (suponho que quando esvaziei o udómetro o o sensor digital tivesse alguma água na concha). Tudo ok no sensor da Oregon! 

Neste momento regressa a chuva, depois de uma pausa de tarde.
O vento sopra fraco de O.

*Tactual: 9,8 ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Mar 2020 às 00:21)

Muita chuva agora por Espinho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2020 às 15:05)

Boa tarde.

Ontem terminei o dia com* 35 mm* de *acumulado*.
O *acumulado mensal* é assim de *173,9 mm*.

Nada de chuva hoje, tempo seco.
Está ventoso, moderado com rajadas de NNO a ONO.
Como o sol pouco aparece está desagradável se expostos ao vento.

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2020 às 00:03)

Boa noite 
Sexta a duas velocidades 
Chuva de madrugada 
1,7 mm acumulados 
Depois céu com abertas de sol 
Temperatura atual de 11,2°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (7 Mar 2020 às 08:25)

Muito vento, mas sem nuvens no horizonte.
10 graus.
Finalmente uns dias animadores pela frente.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2020 às 20:03)

Boa noite.

O dia por aqui tem sido cinzentão, com chuva fraca\chuvisco desde a manhã.
O *acumulado* é simplório: *1,0 mm*.
Temos agora nebulosidade baixa, muita humidade no ar.
O vento tem sido fraco.

*Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 92%
*​*A todos, uma excelente semana! Fujam do vírus...*


----------



## FSantos (9 Mar 2020 às 01:22)

Nevoeiro cerrado. Visibilidade 15-20 metros.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2020 às 20:44)

Boa noite 
Manhã com nevoeiro 
Depois dissipou se e esteve céu pouco nublado ou limpo .
Máxima de 16,1°C
Mínima de 7,9°C
Atual de 11,8°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2020 às 22:47)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Manhã com nevoeiro que depois dissipou se 
Máxima de 20,0°C
Mínima de 7,6°C
Atual de 12,8°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2020 às 12:43)

4 estações novas no distrito de Braga:





Braga, Barcelos, Esposende e Vila Verde.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Mar 2020 às 19:43)

Boa tarde,

Como gosto bastante de ver os nevoeiros tenho aproveitado estes que houve nos últimos para fazer alguns registos, dado que estes últimos tempos tem sido algo desinteressantes no que toca à meteorologia.

Deixos-vos aqui uma timelapse do nevoeiro ontem:


----------



## bandevelugo (14 Mar 2020 às 14:50)

Nickname disse:


> 4 estações novas no distrito de Braga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais 4 estações quase ao nível do mar.... É como Coimbra, uma infinidade de novas estações, mas repetidas na sua localização topográfica...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Mar 2020 às 21:37)

Boa noite hoje aproveitei o bom tempo para fugir da cidade e pedalar  até ao alto Marão muito sol 16°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2020 às 11:12)

Linha algo intensa, mas curta, a entrar neste momento em Viana do Castelo.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2020 às 12:32)

Quase a chegar ao Porto, vamos lá ver o que vem. Que venha alguma animação para tirar a cabeça de outras coisas... 





Para já o sol ainda vai espreitando por entre as nuvens. Está fresco; 15,1ºC. Vai soprando uma brisa ligeira de vez em quando.


----------



## CptRena (15 Mar 2020 às 12:54)

Boa tarde

Aqui também estou à espera a ver no que vai dar essa linha, aparentemente intensa mas de curta duração.
Para já sol com algumas nuvens. Nuvens escuras do lado NO-SO


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2020 às 13:08)

Bom, parece que a primeira linha já passou... foi intensamente curta 
Deixou uns borrifos


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2020 às 13:13)

A cair bem agora 
2 mm acumulados.


----------



## CptRena (15 Mar 2020 às 13:35)

E estava assim há pouco 





E agora já chove bem


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mar 2020 às 13:39)

Bom dia para caçar tempestades em casa, é só ir à janela e ver rajadas fortes e chuva forte.
Sem gastar combustível 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2020 às 14:24)

Lá vai caindo, fraca mas acumulando. 4,10 mm.
Está frio, só 9,9ºC neste momento


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2020 às 15:01)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca 
1,0 mm acumulados 
Temperatura deu um valente tombo 
11,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2020 às 15:21)

Lista de acumulados depois da passagem da frente (rede NETATMO):

Aradas - 0,9 mm
Mafamude - 2,2 mm
São Mamede de Infesta - 4,2 mm
Braga - 1,5 mm
Vila Cova - 0,9 mm
Castanheira - 5,4 mm
Salseda de Caselas - 6,8 mm
Vigo - 2,9 mm
Outomuro - 4,3 mm
Santiago de Compostela - 10,2 mm
Corunha - 11,6 mm
Pontedeume - 12,8 mm
As Neves - 16,1 mm


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2020 às 17:40)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui *4 mm* acumulados.

está frio com 9.5ºc actuais e vento moderado de NW


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2020 às 19:15)

Boa noite.

Belo dia, belo dia...
Mas que rico contraste com o dia de ontem. Ontem foi um belo dia. Oh se foi! E andou-se de T-shirt durante a tarde...
Ontem céu limpo, vento fraco e *Tmáx* de *21,9ºC*.
Hoje *Tmáx* de *14,7ºC*. Nada mau!

O final desta madrugada trouxe nevoeiro e chuvisco, tendo a manhã sido seca.
A frente aqui fez-se notar pelas 16.30h, com aguaceiro moderado mas curto.
E entretanto já aqui caiu granizo, curta duração, com descida da temperatura.
Neste momento o céu está muito nublado, cai mais um aguaceiro e está frio. Bem notória a sensação térmica desconfortável em relação a ontem.
O *acumulado* é de *3,0 mm*.

*Tactual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2020 às 21:20)

Neste momento tudo calmo, sem chover mas tudo molhado.
O vento sopra fraco de NO.
Está é frio, húmido.
A *Tmín* foi de *2,6ºC* pelas 04.46h.

*Tactual: 5,9ºC
Hr: 76%
*​*A todos, votos de uma boa semana.*
Recomendo as boas práticas no sentido de prevenção do coronavírus.
Lavem as mãos, com isolamento social enquadrado nas recomendações. Sejam pro-activos para regressarmos rapidamente à normalidade. Protejam os mais idosos da exposição social\vírus.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Mar 2020 às 21:38)

Boa noite.
Por Covas um bom dia para estar em casa.
De momento, 6.8°C e 6.6 mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2020 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

Há cerca de uma hora um breve período de chuva aumentou o acumulado diário para os 6,10 mm. 
Está frio; 7,3ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Mar 2020 às 23:15)

Último aguaceiro foi há cerca de 1h, agora já em arrefecimento acentuado por inversão térmica, *3.8ºC *
Ontem de tarde foi aos *23ºC*, hoje ao início de tarde andou pelos *10ºC* e foi sempre a descer até agora com alguns aguaceiros fracos/moderados pelo meio.


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2020 às 00:31)

Boa noite 
Ontem ainda choveu de noite
Acumulados de  2,4 mm
Temperatura atual de 6,8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Mar 2020 às 01:11)

*2.3ºC  *Tudo ainda bem molhado, de manhã pode ser que dê para patinagem


----------



## ampa62 (16 Mar 2020 às 11:02)

Bom dia, 
Ainda choveu um pouco ao amanhecer (1.3mm) na altura em que a temperatura rondava os 5.7ºC.
Mínima de 2.9ºC e de momento com 10.4ºC.
Mais chuva só para quinta/sexta feira.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mar 2020 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

Contrariamente aos dois dias anteriores, hoje amanheceu com  o céu completamente encoberto por nuvens altas. Não há céu azul à vista para já; tudo branco.
Temperatura bem mais altas hoje, neste momento já vai nos 17,6ºC.

Muitas nuvens quase-lenticulares também nos últimos dois dias, especialmente bonitas ao entardecer de segunda-feira e boas para desenjoar/distrair do marasmo dos últimos tempos:




Sunset. Porto, 16-03-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 16-03-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 16-03-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 16-03-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 16-03-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (18 Mar 2020 às 11:45)

Bom dia,

Por aqui também mais quente que ontem, já vai nos 20°C. Céu muito esbranquiçado hoje devido à poeira:


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Mar 2020 às 12:44)

Boa tarde, já bem abafado com a temperatura nos *23ºC* mas com sensação superior a 25ºC devido à HR%. Muita poeira do Saara na atmosfera, não vai dar para ver as  no interior


----------



## Tonton (19 Mar 2020 às 14:12)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa tarde, já bem abafado com a temperatura nos *23ºC* mas com sensação superior a 25ºC devido à HR%. Muita poeira do Saara na atmosfera, não vai dar para ver as  no interior



Estão aí a chegar... será que conseguem?


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Mar 2020 às 14:44)

Zona Este do concelho do Porto e zona nordeste do distrito de Aveiro, podem vir a ter chuva e trovoada nas próximas horas. Fiquem atentos


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2020 às 22:15)

Terá começado a precipitação pelo litoral da RLN, mas ainda não é a frente.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2020 às 12:22)

Boas,

Tudo calmo pelo Porto, acumulados pouco expressivos de 0,76 mm apenas. Estão 14,2ºC mas a sensação à janela é de mais frio.
Bandas de precipitação em deslocação para norte, vamos ver o que cá chega durante a tarde.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2020 às 15:21)

Pelo radar há muita água a caminho do Porto. Para já o acumulado está nos 2,3 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2020 às 18:58)

E lá vai acumulando, muito devagarinho. 6,1 mm.
A este ritmo, serão ainda muitas horas debaixo de chuva no Litoral Norte.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2020 às 21:02)

Boa noite,

Chove bem à já algum tempo e o acumulado tem subindo certinho, vai agora em 19,1mm.


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2020 às 21:07)

Boa noite 
Vai chovendo 
Acumulados de 11,9mm
13,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2020 às 21:26)

Boa noite.

Por cá também a chuva\aguaceiros tem marcado o passar das horas.
O *acumulado* está nos *18,0 mm*.

Está a ser um excelente mês de março no que toca a chuva. No resto é o que sabemos: a atenção está centrada num mísero bicho que a todos atormenta. De uma maneira ou de outra é incontornável, retira-nos alguma lucidez para o dia a dia.

*Tactual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 89%
*​Façam o favor de ter um excelente fim de semana!


----------



## Gates (21 Mar 2020 às 00:38)

Chove fraco mas certinho desde o início da noite.
11 graus nas parece mais frio que isso, ligamos o aquecimento em casa.
Vai ser bom adormecer com o som da chuva a cair levemente.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Mar 2020 às 14:29)

Boas tardes,

O sol começa finalmente a brilhar por entre as nuvens cinzentas que ainda cobrem a maior parte do céu. Está fresco, 13,8ºC. O acumulado diário ficar-se-á pelos 2,3 mm. Ontem chegou aos 12,4 mm.


----------



## joselamego (21 Mar 2020 às 14:48)

Boa tarde ,
Céu com muitas nuvens 
Por vezes o sol espreita 
Acumulados hoje de 3,1mm
Temperatura atual de 15,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Mar 2020 às 16:52)

Aguaceiro torrencial há 10 min  *12ºC*


----------



## Gates (21 Mar 2020 às 23:48)

Menos chuva que ontem. Hoje nem ao pátio fui, mas persistiu o dia todo este cinzento desanimador.
Registo 11,5 graus nesta altura.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2020 às 15:15)

Boa tarde,


trovão audível por aqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Mar 2020 às 15:43)

Boa tarde, a escurecer um pouco a N/NE


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2020 às 15:44)

Boa tarde,

Trovão agora!


----------



## RamalhoMR (22 Mar 2020 às 16:03)

Viva
Por Braga, trovoada a aproximar se.
Mudou radicalmente as condições.


De salientar uma coisa....cada vez vejo mais corvos por estas bandas.

Gosto!
Abraço e cuidem-se!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2020 às 16:19)

Alguns trovões por cá mas são trovoadas algo tímidas, pelo menos as que estão aqui à volta. Mais para o interior está bem animado.

Mas não está mau para um dia de Março.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2020 às 16:36)

Já bem visível de Espinho esta torre a nordeste






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2020 às 16:47)

Cada vez mais próxima. Vai passar na Serra de Valongo





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (22 Mar 2020 às 17:07)

Trovoada e chuva a chegar a Amarante nos próximos minutos! Vista para a serra do Marão, de onde vem a instabilidade:


----------



## FSantos (22 Mar 2020 às 17:08)




----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2020 às 17:35)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2020 às 17:54)

Belo cogumelo a este com trovões bem frequentes!


----------



## Between (22 Mar 2020 às 18:09)

Por aqui já chove há cerca de uma hora com trovoada à mistura. A parte mais intensa terá passado por Baião (tendo em conta o radar - foi possível ver ecos roxos), tendo a minha zona sido "poupada" de granizo/saraiva, o que por um lado é bom porque há sempre a possibilidade de estragos na horta. Está a acalmar.


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2020 às 18:46)

A chegar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2020 às 18:57)

Boas,
muito escuro para E e NE, visíveis alguns relâmpagos distantes, direcção NE ( zona de Gumarães) 

13.7ºc actuais, vento N 14 Kmh e 83% HR.

Já pingou.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2020 às 18:59)

Boas
Muito escuro para NE  e Ne
Trovoada não ouvi , mas até poderá vir 
 15,6°C



Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2020 às 19:20)

Parece que está a dissipar tudo. Já não há actividade eléctrica pelo que parece 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2020 às 19:24)

Passou por trás da cidade de Braga e ainda proporcionou céus fantásticos. Agora ao anoitecer foi um belo show de relâmpagos a este. Não esperava tanta convecção. 


Por Guimarães deve ter sido violento.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2020 às 19:41)

Belo fim de tarde,

Com muitos raios e uma shelf cloud!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2020 às 19:43)




----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2020 às 19:45)

Chuva por Gondomar 
0,5 mm
14,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2020 às 20:47)

Acumulados 3,2mm
14,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2020 às 22:38)

Mais registos. Para um dia de Março até houve convecção bastante organizada.


Depois lá se aproximou:




_DSC0022-2 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC0029 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2020 às 09:26)

*Tempestade súbita de granizo deixou Guimarães assim…
*
Nuno Cerqueira

22 mar 2020

Redes sociais em Guimarães mostram tempestade súbita de granizo, acompanhada de trovoada forte, hoje à noite.

A queda de granizo foi de tal ordem que provocou vários acidentes e acumulações de 15 centímetros de gelo em alguns pontos de Guimarães.


































https://www.diariodominho.pt/2020/03/22/tempestade-de-granizo-deixou-guimaraes-assim/


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mar 2020 às 12:16)

Bom dia,

Ontem após passar a primeira trovoada fraca, com um ou outro relâmpago, pensei que não fosse haver mais nada. O meu entusiasmo quando mais tarde fui ver as imagens de satélite e vejo outra trovoada a crescer mais para trás da primeira linha de células. Começei a tirar fotos quando ela ainda estava longe e via-se as torres e bigorna e ouvia-se também os trovões. Ela foi-se aproximando e por trás dos montes parecia que estava a aparecer uma shelf cloud . Uns minutos passaram e a shelf cloud era cada vez mais visível. Ela continuou a aproximar-se e começaram a ser visíveis também os relâmpagos. A certa altura notou-se a mudança na direção do vento, que começou a vir da nuvem, enquanto que anteriormente vinha de O. Como estava a escurecer via-se ainda melhor os raios, mas também estava ainda dia o suficiente para ser ver a estrutura da nuvem que estava um espetáculo toda turbulenta .
Fantástico fim de tarde, ainda para mais em Março! 

Deixo-vos aqui os meus registos:




First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning above the Sanctuary of Our Lady of Sameiro by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



First thunderstorm of the year by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2020 às 12:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem após passar a primeira trovoada fraca, com um ou outro relâmpago, pensei que não fosse haver mais nada. O meu entusiasmo quando mais tarde fui ver as imagens de satélite e vejo outra trovoada a crescer mais para trás da primeira linha de células. Começei a tirar fotos quando ela ainda estava longe e via-se as torres e bigorna e ouvia-se também os trovões. Ela foi-se aproximando e por trás dos montes parecia que estava a aparecer uma shelf cloud . Uns minutos passaram e a shelf cloud era cada vez mais visível. Ela continuou a aproximar-se e começaram a ser visíveis também os relâmpagos. A certa altura notou-se a mudança na direção do vento, que começou a vir da nuvem, enquanto que anteriormente vinha de O. Como estava a escurecer via-se ainda melhor os raios, mas também estava ainda dia o suficiente para ser ver a estrutura da nuvem que estava um espetáculo toda turbulenta .
> Fantástico fim de tarde, ainda para mais em Março!
> ...


Fotos brutais  Parabéns!!


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2020 às 12:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem após passar a primeira trovoada fraca, com um ou outro relâmpago, pensei que não fosse haver mais nada. O meu entusiasmo quando mais tarde fui ver as imagens de satélite e vejo outra trovoada a crescer mais para trás da primeira linha de células. Começei a tirar fotos quando ela ainda estava longe e via-se as torres e bigorna e ouvia-se também os trovões. Ela foi-se aproximando e por trás dos montes parecia que estava a aparecer uma shelf cloud . Uns minutos passaram e a shelf cloud era cada vez mais visível. Ela continuou a aproximar-se e começaram a ser visíveis também os relâmpagos. A certa altura notou-se a mudança na direção do vento, que começou a vir da nuvem, enquanto que anteriormente vinha de O. Como estava a escurecer via-se ainda melhor os raios, mas também estava ainda dia o suficiente para ser ver a estrutura da nuvem que estava um espetáculo toda turbulenta .
> Fantástico fim de tarde, ainda para mais em Março!
> ...



Fantásticos registos como já vem sendo habitual!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2020 às 12:39)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem após passar a primeira trovoada fraca, com um ou outro relâmpago, pensei que não fosse haver mais nada. O meu entusiasmo quando mais tarde fui ver as imagens de satélite e vejo outra trovoada a crescer mais para trás da primeira linha de células. Começei a tirar fotos quando ela ainda estava longe e via-se as torres e bigorna e ouvia-se também os trovões. Ela foi-se aproximando e por trás dos montes parecia que estava a aparecer uma shelf cloud . Uns minutos passaram e a shelf cloud era cada vez mais visível. Ela continuou a aproximar-se e começaram a ser visíveis também os relâmpagos. A certa altura notou-se a mudança na direção do vento, que começou a vir da nuvem, enquanto que anteriormente vinha de O. Como estava a escurecer via-se ainda melhor os raios, mas também estava ainda dia o suficiente para ser ver a estrutura da nuvem que estava um espetáculo toda turbulenta .
> Fantástico fim de tarde, ainda para mais em Março!
> ...



Que fotos fantásticas! 

Que saudades de apanhar uma trovoada assim! Parabéns pelos registos


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2020 às 12:42)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem após passar a primeira trovoada fraca, com um ou outro relâmpago, pensei que não fosse haver mais nada. O meu entusiasmo quando mais tarde fui ver as imagens de satélite e vejo outra trovoada a crescer mais para trás da primeira linha de células. Começei a tirar fotos quando ela ainda estava longe e via-se as torres e bigorna e ouvia-se também os trovões. Ela foi-se aproximando e por trás dos montes parecia que estava a aparecer uma shelf cloud . Uns minutos passaram e a shelf cloud era cada vez mais visível. Ela continuou a aproximar-se e começaram a ser visíveis também os relâmpagos. A certa altura notou-se a mudança na direção do vento, que começou a vir da nuvem, enquanto que anteriormente vinha de O. Como estava a escurecer via-se ainda melhor os raios, mas também estava ainda dia o suficiente para ser ver a estrutura da nuvem que estava um espetáculo toda turbulenta .
> Fantástico fim de tarde, ainda para mais em Março!
> ...


Bom...já nem há palavras...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2020 às 12:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem após passar a primeira trovoada fraca, com um ou outro relâmpago, pensei que não fosse haver mais nada. O meu entusiasmo quando mais tarde fui ver as imagens de satélite e vejo outra trovoada a crescer mais para trás da primeira linha de células. Começei a tirar fotos quando ela ainda estava longe e via-se as torres e bigorna e ouvia-se também os trovões. Ela foi-se aproximando e por trás dos montes parecia que estava a aparecer uma shelf cloud . Uns minutos passaram e a shelf cloud era cada vez mais visível. Ela continuou a aproximar-se e começaram a ser visíveis também os relâmpagos. A certa altura notou-se a mudança na direção do vento, que começou a vir da nuvem, enquanto que anteriormente vinha de O. Como estava a escurecer via-se ainda melhor os raios, mas também estava ainda dia o suficiente para ser ver a estrutura da nuvem que estava um espetáculo toda turbulenta
> Fantástico fim de tarde, ainda para mais em Março!
> ...


Já tens aí boas candidatas a vencerem o concurso de 2021! 
Fantásticas  O radar estava, de facto, brutal ontem; tinha que dar bom resultado


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mar 2020 às 12:56)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem após passar a primeira trovoada fraca, com um ou outro relâmpago, pensei que não fosse haver mais nada. O meu entusiasmo quando mais tarde fui ver as imagens de satélite e vejo outra trovoada a crescer mais para trás da primeira linha de células. Começei a tirar fotos quando ela ainda estava longe e via-se as torres e bigorna e ouvia-se também os trovões. Ela foi-se aproximando e por trás dos montes parecia que estava a aparecer uma shelf cloud . Uns minutos passaram e a shelf cloud era cada vez mais visível. Ela continuou a aproximar-se e começaram a ser visíveis também os relâmpagos. A certa altura notou-se a mudança na direção do vento, que começou a vir da nuvem, enquanto que anteriormente vinha de O. Como estava a escurecer via-se ainda melhor os raios, mas também estava ainda dia o suficiente para ser ver a estrutura da nuvem que estava um espetáculo toda turbulenta .
> Fantástico fim de tarde, ainda para mais em Março!
> ...



Divinais!


Esse último raio foi o que eu filmei.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2020 às 13:33)

Várias nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este de Espinho, Nordeste. Vai ser um dia interessante 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mar 2020 às 18:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Fotos brutais  Parabéns!!





MSantos disse:


> Fantásticos registos como já vem sendo habitual!





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que fotos fantásticas!
> 
> Que saudades de apanhar uma trovoada assim! Parabéns pelos registos





Tiagolco disse:


> Bom...já nem há palavras...





João Pedro disse:


> Já tens aí boas candidatas a vencerem o concurso de 2021!
> Fantásticas O radar estava, de facto, brutal ontem; tinha que dar bom resultado





Ruipedroo disse:


> Divinais!
> 
> 
> Esse último raio foi o que eu filmei.



Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Gates (23 Mar 2020 às 21:17)

Não estava a contar ontem com a bátega ao fim da tarde. Em Vieira do Minho caiu imenso granizo...
Neste momento 11,5 graus lá fora e devo estar a ficar velho porque senti imenso frio.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2020 às 21:56)

Boa noite.

Não, não vi nenhum raio no domingo.
De qualquer forma NUNCA poderia competir com a qualidade fotográfica que os companheiros aqui colocam. Fantásticas! Como sempre. 

No domingo lá tivemos algumas pingas\aguaceiro fraco. Apenas a salientar a célula a cresce, vinda de NE, com o vento a vir de SO. Natural...

Entretanto o tempo ficou agradavelmente primaveril, ontem e hoje, com o céu a apresentar-se limpo ao amanhecer, aparecendo progressivamente a nebulosidade parcial com o passar das horas. Típico...

Neste mês de março o *acumulado de precipitação* vai nos *203,3 mm*. Mais um mês acima do normal.
Já o *acumulado do ano hidrológico* (1 outubro-24 março) segue acima dos 1800 mm: *1851,3 mm*. Nada mau!

*Hoje
Tmín: 5,6ºC
Tmáx: 21,1ºC

Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 59%
*​Continuação de uma boa semana.​*Protejam-se, protejam os vossos, protejam os outros. ​*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mar 2020 às 22:17)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem após passar a primeira trovoada fraca, com um ou outro relâmpago, pensei que não fosse haver mais nada. O meu entusiasmo quando mais tarde fui ver as imagens de satélite e vejo outra trovoada a crescer mais para trás da primeira linha de células. Começei a tirar fotos quando ela ainda estava longe e via-se as torres e bigorna e ouvia-se também os trovões. Ela foi-se aproximando e por trás dos montes parecia que estava a aparecer uma shelf cloud . Uns minutos passaram e a shelf cloud era cada vez mais visível. Ela continuou a aproximar-se e começaram a ser visíveis também os relâmpagos. A certa altura notou-se a mudança na direção do vento, que começou a vir da nuvem, enquanto que anteriormente vinha de O. Como estava a escurecer via-se ainda melhor os raios, mas também estava ainda dia o suficiente para ser ver a estrutura da nuvem que estava um espetáculo toda turbulenta .
> Fantástico fim de tarde, ainda para mais em Março!
> ...


Simplesmente brutais Guilherme , obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mar 2020 às 11:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Simplesmente brutais Guilherme , obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Obrigado Ricardo!


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Mar 2020 às 14:09)

Instabilidade na zona de Viseu, vista de Espinho(distrito de Aveiro) às 13:59h, espero que gostem


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2020 às 21:34)

Boa noite.

Ontem ainda vi formações nebulosas a crescer um pouco para NE, e alguma nebulosidade a pairar na zona.
Hoje o dia começou com nebulosidade baixa mas a meio da manhã já se remitia e dava lugar ao sol.
Não foi um dia quente, antes agradável e primaveril, com boa luminosidade.
O vento soprou por vezes moderado entre o final da manhã e meio da tarde, de resto fraco, em geral de O.

*Tmín: 7,2ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 16,5ºC

Tactual: 7,2ºC
Hr: 74%
*​Continuação de uma boa semana.


----------



## jonas (29 Mar 2020 às 23:46)

Boa noite, 
Hoje dia mais fresco e um pouco nublado. 
Parece que amanhã iremos ter frio, mas em principio sem precipitação.


----------



## RStorm (30 Mar 2020 às 13:13)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem após passar a primeira trovoada fraca, com um ou outro relâmpago, pensei que não fosse haver mais nada. O meu entusiasmo quando mais tarde fui ver as imagens de satélite e vejo outra trovoada a crescer mais para trás da primeira linha de células. Começei a tirar fotos quando ela ainda estava longe e via-se as torres e bigorna e ouvia-se também os trovões. Ela foi-se aproximando e por trás dos montes parecia que estava a aparecer uma shelf cloud . Uns minutos passaram e a shelf cloud era cada vez mais visível. Ela continuou a aproximar-se e começaram a ser visíveis também os relâmpagos. A certa altura notou-se a mudança na direção do vento, que começou a vir da nuvem, enquanto que anteriormente vinha de O. Como estava a escurecer via-se ainda melhor os raios, mas também estava ainda dia o suficiente para ser ver a estrutura da nuvem que estava um espetáculo toda turbulenta .
> Fantástico fim de tarde, ainda para mais em Março!
> ...


Registos espetaculares como sempre  Parabéns


----------



## Stinger (30 Mar 2020 às 14:01)

Nuvens parecem estáticas e notava se cortinas de chuva.

Ainda choveu em alguns pontos de Gondomar

Vento moderado a forte 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2020 às 14:11)

Tá um ambiente de neve mesmo..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (30 Mar 2020 às 14:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tá um ambiente de neve mesmo..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Concordo, se calhar as cortinas que via talvez podesse ser neve 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (30 Mar 2020 às 14:15)

@guimeixen registos extraordinários. Já faltam mesmo palavras para descrever as fotos que nos apresentas por aqui. Parabéns


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Mar 2020 às 15:00)

Boas, *11.3ºC *e vento frio de leste. Fresco  Temperaturas máximas pelo Norte e Centro 2-4ºC mais baixas que o previsto, boa notícia para interior durante a noite, haja precipitação!


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2020 às 15:11)

Boas 
Céu muito nublado 
Fresco 
Temperatura de 11,5°C
Ameaça de chuva , ainda cheguei a ver cortinas de precipitação 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2020 às 15:13)

RStorm disse:


> Registos espetaculares como sempre  Parabéns





criz0r disse:


> @guimeixen registos extraordinários. Já faltam mesmo palavras para descrever as fotos que nos apresentas por aqui. Parabéns



Obrigado!


----------



## ampa62 (30 Mar 2020 às 16:05)

Já não vinha ao fórum há algum tempo, mas com tantos elogios tive de voltar atrás no tempo para espreitar. 
Valeu a pena. Parabéns pelas excelentes fotos. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2020 às 18:39)

Dados atuais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (30 Mar 2020 às 20:29)

O céu continua encoberto e completamente estático

Faz me lembrar da neve que caiu em 2009 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Lopes45 (30 Mar 2020 às 21:52)

Stinger disse:


> O céu continua encoberto e completamente estático
> 
> Faz me lembrar da neve que caiu em 2009
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Era exatamente igual. Também me lembrei disso. No entanto hoje já vi um pouco de neve na gralheira.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Mar 2020 às 22:01)

Boa noite,
Durante o dia, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento de NE/E, fraco/ moderado.
De momento céu pouco nublado/limpo com uma temperatura de 9.4°C, humidade relativa de 39%, velocidade do vento de 9.7kph, rajada de vento de 14.8kph de E.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mar 2020 às 02:39)

Por aqui, *7.8°C*


----------



## Stinger (31 Mar 2020 às 09:48)

Vai choviscando pelo porto e arredores mas não chega para molhar a estrada

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (31 Mar 2020 às 10:20)

Está um frio de rachar! Vai chuviscando, mas quase que nem molha o chão. O Marão está branquinho e tenho informações que está a nevar em zonas bem mais baixas junto à serra (Ansiães por exemplo). Agora não se vê nada, mas se entretanto a serra se "abrir", envio fotos!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2020 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

Por cá não há neve...  Mas está um friozinho... 7,7ºC agora, mínima de 7,3ºC. Céu completamente cinzento.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mar 2020 às 11:29)

Bom dia,

Dia bem frio com um vento geladinho de E. Estão 7,6°C agora e choveu um pouco à uns minutos. Nos montes mais altos que consigo ver daqui, que ultrapassam os 700m, parece que poderá estar a nevar dado o aspeto das cortinas de precipitação:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mar 2020 às 21:32)

Sinceramente neste inverno que passou não esteve tanto frio e a chover como atualmente.
7°c e chove fraco

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------

